
Cures Act Offers Tax-Favored Vehicle for Small Employers to Pay Premiums - Mz
http://healthaffairs.org/blog/2016/12/09/cures-act-offers-tax-favored-vehicle-for-small-employers-to-pay-premiums-and-more/
======
DrScump
The article title, absent its context (a health care blog), is confusing.

Instead read it as, "HCA-modifying 'Cures Act' Offers new Option Benefiting
Small Employers"

